# القيمه المكتسبه



## هديل كريم (21 يونيو 2009)

الاخوه الاعزاء
هل لديكم معلومات حول خطوات عمل القيمه المكتسبه وخاصه الخطوات الاولى والتي تخص كيفيه الحصول على قيم الكلفه المخططه للعمل المخطط bcwsوالكلفه المخططه للعمل المنجز bcwp والكلفه الفعليه للعمل المنجز acwp حيث اني اعرف الخطوات بشكل نظري لكن عندما اريد ان اطبق لا اعرف كيف هل هذه القيم تمثل بصيغه كلف للكميات المستخدمه لكل الثلاثه اعلاه ؟حيث ان المشكله التي تواجهني هي عدم تاكدي من كيفيه حساب هذه القيم وليس الحسابات اللاحقه مثل الكلفه اللازمه لانهاء المشروع او كلفه المشروع الكليه وفقا لنسبه الانجاز لان هذه القيم هي مجرد تحصيل حاصل اي بمجرد معرفه القيم الثلاثه المذكوره اعلاه تصبح العمليه مجرد معادلات.
واي قيمه من القيم الثلاثه في اعلاه تمثل قيمه budgeted cost المذكوره في boq 
اللي عنده اي معلومات الرجاء افادتي بها ويا ريت يكون مع مثال تطبيقي اذا كان ممكن طبعا مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (21 يونيو 2009)

Hi Hadeel

Assume that you have an activity of construting a foundation for a pump
the Budgeted cost of the foundation is 100000 L.E.

You planned to finish this foundation in 20 days

after ten days you made your progress and cost records and found that

1- you actually completed 40 % of the construction
2- the actual cost spent is 50000 L.E.

what does this mean.

it means 

your planned value (Budget Cost of Work Scheduled is ) (10 days/20days)*100000 = 50000 (expressed as money)

your earned value (Budget Cost of Work Performed) is 40 % * 100000 = 40000 (expressed as money)

your Actual Cost (Actual Cost of Work Performed is 50000 (expressed as money)


the cost variance = BCWP - ACWP = 40000 - 50000 = - 10000 
THERE IS COST OVERRUN

CPI = BCWP/ACWP = 40000/50000= 0.8 
EXPRESSED AS PERCENTAGE 
IF LESS THAN 1 IT IS BAD SIGN FOR THE COST PERFORMANCE IN THE PROJECT AND VICE VERSA

SPI= BCWP/BCWS = 40000/50000= 0.8
EXPRESSED AS PERCENTAGE 
IF LESS THAN 1 IT IS BAD SIGN FOR THE PROGRESS

SORRY FOR BEING HURRY

I MAY SEND YOU A FILE SOON

BYE)​


----------



## هديل كريم (21 يونيو 2009)

عبدالقادر حجاج قال:


> hi hadeel
> 
> assume that you have an activity of construting a foundation for a pump
> the budgeted cost of the foundation is 100000 l.e.
> ...


 
اشكرك كثيرا على هذا الشرح المبسط معنى هذا انني اذا اردت حساب القيمه المكتسبه فمن الضروري ان يكون لدي عمود خاص بعدد الايام المتبقيه وليس فقط الايام الكليه لانجاز المشروع 

في الحقيقه اتمنى عليك ان يكون هناك مثال تساعدني به وجزاك الله كل خير ايها الاخ الطيب


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (21 يونيو 2009)

Hadeel

I will send you a good simplified file

today later

bye


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (21 يونيو 2009)

Sorry Hadeel

I reply from my work laptob

I will be back to my private computer after Egypt/USA football match

so give me a chance to today late


----------



## المفكرةالعربيه (21 يونيو 2009)

Hadeel,
The example by Abdle Kader is a good one for each actvity, you still need to do the same for all activities and come up with % complete, ACWP,BCWS, and EV for the whole project all together.
Rememeber, Ev calculatios will help you predict the final cost of your project if all costs are included, what I do in my projects, I prefer tracking the direct costs only, and I use Mhr not costs,

still more questions, just ask

Regards


----------



## هديل كريم (22 يونيو 2009)

المفكرةالعربيه قال:


> hadeel,
> the example by abdle kader is a good one for each actvity, you still need to do the same for all activities and come up with % complete, acwp,bcws, and ev for the whole project all together.
> Rememeber, ev calculatios will help you predict the final cost of your project if all costs are included, what i do in my projects, i prefer tracking the direct costs only, and i use mhr not costs,
> 
> ...


 
الاخ العزيز المفكره العربيه والاخ عبد القادر اشكركم لتواصلكم معي واقول للا خ عبد القادر اني تذكرتك امس في مباراه مصر وامريكا كل الاخوه المصريين الاخرين هنا في المنتدى وحبيت اكلك هارد لاك رغم انه اني صدمت بنتيجه المباره خاصه بعد الاداء المبهر والرائع الذي قدمه المصريين في مباراتهم مع البرازيل وايطاليا بس هذا حال كره القدم نفس الشي حصل مع المنتخب العراقي كانو يحتاجو هدف واحد للصعود بس !!!!
وانشاء الله خيرها بغيرها
اعود الى موضوعنا عن القيمه المكتسبه اخي المفكره العربيه معنى هذا انك تستخدم الموارد كأساس لحساب القيمه المكتسبه اي budgeted quantityبدل الكلفه واللي هي تمثل budgeted cost صحيح اللي اقوله ؟ طيب كما تعرف نحن نستطيع اظهار اي عمود من الاعمده على شاشه البريمافيرا واحد من الاعمده التي نستطيع اظهارها هي اعمده acwp,bcwp,bcwsاذن كيف استطيع ان اجعل البرنامج يحسب هذه القيم للاعمده المذكوره على اساس الموارد وليس الكلفه او العكس خاصه اذا اني محمله البرنامج بكلاهما؟ارجو ان لا يكون سؤالي ساذجا​


----------



## مبارك خورو (22 يونيو 2009)

المرجو منكم الترجمة او الكتابة بالعربية وشكرا جزيلا على مجهوداتكم .


----------



## هديل كريم (24 يونيو 2009)

وينك يا اخ عبد القادر ارجو ان لاتكون نسيت وعدك لي بأرسال مثال عن كيفيه تطبيق القيمه المكتسبه في مثال عملي تره اني بعدني انتظرك 
وأرجو انو ما كنت لحوحه معاك بس والله من عشمي على رأي اخواننا المصريين 
وجزاك الله خيرا وحفظك واهلك من شرور الدنيا والاخره


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (24 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم يا اخت هديل 
اولا انا اسف ليكى انتى والاخ محمد حمد الله صديق على التأخير بس انا فعلا غرقان اليومين دول فى التحضير لامتحان pmp يوم الاحد القادم 28 يونيو، اتمنى من الله عز وجل انه يوفقنى فيه ان شاء الله

لانى مش عندى وقت دلوقتى ادور على ملف القيمة المكتسبة فانا ارسلت لك الملف الاول اللى كنتى طلبتيه منى وهو MEP PLANNING Manual ان شاء الله تحصل من فائدة عظيمة على وعد انى يوم الاحد القادم ابعت لك الملف بتاع القيمة المكتسبة.

دعواتك يا اخت هديل


----------



## هديل كريم (24 يونيو 2009)

عبدالقادر حجاج قال:


> السلام عليكم يا اخت هديل
> اولا انا اسف ليكى انتى والاخ محمد حمد الله صديق على التأخير بس انا فعلا غرقان اليومين دول فى التحضير لامتحان pmp يوم الاحد القادم 28 يونيو، اتمنى من الله عز وجل انه يوفقنى فيه ان شاء الله
> 
> لانى مش عندى وقت دلوقتى ادور على ملف القيمة المكتسبة فانا ارسلت لك الملف الاول اللى كنتى طلبتيه منى وهو mep planning manual ان شاء الله تحصل من فائدة عظيمة على وعد انى يوم الاحد القادم ابعت لك الملف بتاع القيمة المكتسبة.
> ...


 
ان شاء الله ربي يوفقك في الامتحان وتنجح والله اني هم عندي امتحان يوم ال27 يوم السبت في الايلتس ان شاء الله النجاح والتوفيق الك والي واشكرك كثيرا ربنا يستر عليك وعلى اهل بيتك


----------



## هديل كريم (24 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم اخ عبد القادر

الله يخليك على هذا الملف الروعه انا هسه شفته شنو هذا انا ما شفت ملف منظم ودسم مثله الله يوفقك اخي الكريم ويفتحها بوجهك


----------



## emanq (4 يوليو 2009)

مرحبا 
اخت هديل 
بصراحه انا عضو جديد معاكم بالمنتدى 
واتمنى لو تقدري ترسليلي الملف لانو مهتمه اتعلم 
وشكرا للجميع


----------



## med5001 (15 سبتمبر 2009)

ي أخي ربنا يباركلك فعلا فهمتها وبادعيلك وانا في رمضان الله يبارك لك يا شيخ


----------



## محمد السواكنى (9 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## anwerbasha (1 مارس 2012)

اين هذا الملف ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## s76gyh012 (11 مارس 2012)

The hottest new boot this fall is the ugg boots for sale ,ugg boots outlet,http://www.uglyuggshotsale.com, available in kids,ugg boots outlet store, toddlers and mom sizes,http://www.uglyuggshotsale.com!The Kid's Retro Cargo is also available in sizes for women and childrenIt can fit for many occasions,ugg boots sale, and is the best partner of your dress,uggs,ugg boots sale,http://www.australianewestuggs.com, bags their eyes should be continued wide for Aquatalia boots on sales event Caring for your ugg boots yourself will take a little bit bit longer but the end result is identical compared to ready-to-use products


----------



## tamer gad (12 مارس 2012)

*فين هو الملف دة؟*


----------

